# Bilder werden nicht angezeigt



## dips (11. Jun 2008)

Halllo liebe Foris,

die Situation:
der User kann über ein Formular ein Bild hochladen. Dieses wird im Dateisystem des Servers gespeichert. Danach kann sich der User das hochgeladene Bild ansehen.

eigentlich klappt auch alles wenn man den Server und den Client auf dem gleichen Rechner laufen hat, aber sobald ich es von einem anderen Rechner aus versuche, werden die bilder nicht mehr angezeigt. alles andere klappt: hochladen, speichern im html steht sogar der richtige pfad zum bild drin...ich verstehs nicht

hat da vielleicht jemand ne idee?

schöne grüße
dips


----------



## javasimon (11. Jun 2008)

du speicherst die bilder schon im web verzeichnis und benutzt keinen lokalen pfad, oder?? das es lokal läuft, remote aber nicht, deutet schon auf so etwas hin...!


----------



## dips (12. Jun 2008)

www.java-forum.org/de/topic70726_bilder-werden-nicht-angezeigt.html

hatte am anfang aus vershene doppelt gepostet *schäm* 
schöne grüße
dips


----------

